# Massachusetts Police Corps Academy



## ninety_four_c

Anyone have any information on the MA Police Corps Academy? I heard that it was residential, similar to MSP's academy. I have not been able to find anymore info on it.


----------



## GuyS

Police Corps was funded by the DOJ. I believe they stopped the funding nation wide and Police Corps has gone by the wayside everywhere. I believe Mass Police Corps disbanded prior to this due to some controversy.


----------



## soxrock75

GuyS said:


> I believe Mass Police Corps disbanded prior to this due to some controversy.


That is putting it mildly...........


----------



## mpd61

Quote:
Originally Posted by *GuyS*  
_I believe Mass Police Corps disbanded prior to this due to some controversy._

That is putting it mildly...........:wink:

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hey 94c! You would have definately fit right in at Mass Police Corps buddy!!!!
Remember everybody...
INTEGRITY was the primary theme at Mass Police Corps (emphasis on was!)
:L: :sh:


----------

